# Follow up for resolved condition



## heatherwinters (Sep 10, 2008)

I have an encounter to code that has me stumped.  The patient was seen for a follow up for thrush.  Patient Had no other problems and the thrush was resolved.  We cannot code for resolved conditions, would I code 99212 with a v67.9 unspecified follow-up examination?  Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## rmwinder (Sep 10, 2008)

What about V67.59 and thrush as an additional code if you feel like you need to??


----------



## dmaec (Sep 10, 2008)

I would code the thrush - it's why they're coming in - (thankfully, it's gone) but they had it, and are coming in because of it, for follow up.  I'd code the Vcode secondary (if at all)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with Donna. 
If it is resolved, why did the patient come in. The provider must need to confirm it has resolved - hence the follow up for thrush.  This is the reason why the patient came in and I'd bill the thrush diagnosis - no V code.  
The unlisted follow up V code described seems, to me, that no diagnosis/problem/symptom/complaint/etc was documented - leaving the coder to use 'an unlisted icd9 code' must like the 'unlisted procedure codes'.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 10, 2008)

I would use the diagnosis for thrush as well.


----------



## valleycoder (Sep 11, 2008)

i would use thrush also.


----------

